# FLEA INFESTATION!



## chef jimmyj (Jul 20, 2021)

My 3 Dogs have a Flea problem. At 25 to 50 pounds, bathing them is an ordeal. Anybody have a Sure Fire method of killing these little SOB's that won't brake the bank? It will have to be something that we keep doing/applying until the whole population is wiped out. The Cats may have them now too but they pretty much don't spend too much time were the dogs hang out. The 6 month old Pit/mix Girl still loves harrassing the cats if they get too close...JJ


----------



## clifish (Jul 20, 2021)

The one time my cat brought them home we were bathing a brushing the all the time.  Got to the point you could see them jumping on the hardwood floor.  The problem with bathing is it just kills the fleas on them,  their eggs fall off in the house and the whole cycle starts over again.  We ended up "bombing" the apartment while we and the cat went away for a few hours.  This is more difficult if you have a larger house as you probably need a bunch of these.  I can tell you there was not a bug of any kind alive after this.





__





						Robot or human?
					





					www.walmart.com


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 20, 2021)

Ultracide. You'll still have to treat the animals with something though or else you will continue the cycle. Do you have carpet?


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 20, 2021)

No help with the flea infestation, but my Granny used to use a variation of this Ben Franklin quote:   "He that lieth down with dogs shall rise up with fleas".


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 20, 2021)

Yup , you have to treat both at the same time or you're spending good money after bad .
Do you have straw on the property ? I used it for bedding for GSD that stayed outside . The hollow structure will hold fleas .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 20, 2021)

Thanks for responding. Yes we have carpet.
Emptying the house of people and animals is impractical. We have 4 adults, the 3 dogs, fish and my kids, being irresponsible, managed to turn 3 cats into more than a Dozen. But thats a story for another day...JJ


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 20, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Thanks for responding. Yes we have carpet.
> Emptying the house of people and animals is impractical. We have 4 adults, the 3 dogs, fish and my kids, being irresponsible, managed to turn 3 cats into more than a Dozen. But thats a story for another day...JJ


That's a tough one jimmy. Anything you use to treat the house is gonna require you and the animals to leave until the treatment dries. The stuff I recommended is a spray not a bomb so the fish can stay. Before applying any treatment you will need to vacuum vacuum vacuum and then vacuum again as the carpet is the ideal environment for eggs. Still you will need to treat all the animals with some sort of dip or wash to prevent them from bringing them back into the house


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 20, 2021)

We give our dog a chewable called NexGard. It prevents them from getting fleas and ticks. I think it's prescription only but not sure


----------



## clifish (Jul 20, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Thanks for responding. Yes we have carpet.
> Emptying the house of people and animals is impractical. We have 4 adults, the 3 dogs, fish and my kids, being irresponsible, managed to turn 3 cats into more than a Dozen. But thats a story for another day...JJ


yeah,  that is tough.  I had 2 fish tanks back then,  I shut the pumps and filters off and put a big garbage back over them.  Everything went fine.  Would be a lot tougher now as I have 10 tanks up to 125 gallons (6' wide).


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 20, 2021)

We put Frontline on our 3 dogs 2-3 times a year.  This prevents fleas and ticks.  The Mrs. says you should do this now on all of the pets as it will prevent further infestation.  then vacuum like crazy and get some kind of powder treatment to put into the carpets repeatedly.  I think the Frontline will stop the spread ASAP.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 20, 2021)

Thanks for the additional resoonses.


 TNJAKE
  My wife is waiting on a delivery of some product to apply to the dogs. Tbe Ultracide spray instructions said to leave for an hour. We could hang in the bedrooms until the living room dries. Then switch while the bedrooms get treated...JJ


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 20, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> We put Frontline on our 3 dogs 2-3 times a year.  This prevents fleas and ticks.  The Mrs. says you should do this now on all of the pets as it will prevent further infestation.  then vacuum like crazy and get some kind of powder treatment to put into the carpets repeatedly.  I think the Frontline will stop the spread ASAP.


Frontline is a good idea as well. Tractor supply sells a brand that has same ingredients for half the price. We used to use it and worked great. Maybe call in Stanley steamer and have the carpet cleaned with high heat. That way the animals can stay. They are fairly cheap and run all kinds of specials


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 20, 2021)

clifish said:


> yeah,  that is tough.  I had 2 fish tanks back then,  I shut the pumps and filters off and put a big garbage back over them.  Everything went fine.  Would be a lot tougher now as I have 10 tanks up to 125 gallons (6' wide).
> View attachment 504776
> View attachment 504777
> View attachment 504778


Are those piranhas in the bottom pic? Lol


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 20, 2021)

Had a family member bring his dog over with him that was infested with fleas and didn't bother to tell us. The same problem occurred. We give our dog Bravecto now and haven't seen one flea at all since. It breaks the cycle and everything dies. At $60 a chewable though might not be too practical but it works. Maybe the vet would be willing to give you some samples in return for a good google review or something like that.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 20, 2021)

One final thought......do whatever you can asap. Fleas are nasty creatures and can actually pass on some pretty nasty stuff to humans


----------



## clifish (Jul 20, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Are those piranhas in the bottom pic? Lol


No,  they are tiger striped silver dollars from Brazil.  I got them shipped to me from a farm in FL at quarter sized,  they are now 5-6" each.  A vegetable eater primarily.  I have had piranhas in the past,  they do not quite live up to their reputation in a tank.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 20, 2021)

Before I started my own Cabinet Shop, I worked for an Old Buddy of mine in his.
He bought on old shop that was more like a Chicken Coop than a Cabinet Shop. He bulldozed the whole lot & built a couple Pole Barns for his shop & living quarters.
However the old shop was full of Cats & Kittens, so He paid a traveling Vet to come in & De-bug them & Fix the adults.  I relieved him of the one little Kitten, and took him home with me. He was born in an old Gym Bag, half buried in sawdust. Mrs Bear laid him on a White towel (outside), and gave him 2 consecutive Flea Baths. They were jumping off of him like crazy, by the Hundreds. I couldn't find one quarter inch of skin on that Kitten's body without a sore from a flea bite. I think in a couple more days, he would have been Dead.  This was in the Mid 80s, so I named him "Bozo" after the current President, and he lived with us for the next 17 years & 3 months. He was a Great Pet.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 20, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Thanks for the additional resoonses.
> 
> 
> TNJAKE
> My wife is waiting on a delivery of some product to apply to the dogs. Tbe Ultracide spray instructions said to leave for an hour. We could hang in the bedrooms until the living room dries. Then switch while the bedrooms get treated...JJ




We bombed that old Cabinet Shop for fleas, before we bulldozed it, and I don't think you would want to be in any part of the house while another part was being bombed.
That stuff is Bad---Not like running through the fog from the Skeeter control Truck---10,000 times worse.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 20, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Not like running through the fog from the Skeeter control Truck



We had to be nuts! We would ride our bikes behind the truck for a block or so. Could not have been EPA approved...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 20, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> We had to be nuts! We would ride our bikes behind the truck for a block or so. Could not have been EPA approved...JJ




LOL---Make you wonder why we're still alive!!!
The guys doing the Larva surveys & the spraying in my area were School Teachers doing it as part-time jobs. Good old days. LOL

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 20, 2021)

we use seresto collars on our dogs, we get them at the vet office, they cost around 60 bucks and last for four or five months, never seen a flea, as for the carpet jimmy lots of vacuuming and put a piece of a flea collar inside the collection bag to kill anything you suck up. not sure but i think we used to use revolution before the seresto collars.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 20, 2021)

We are fighting the same problem this year JJ. Nothing seems to be working we have used K=9 Advantage and Front Line also a tablet that was to kill the fleas in a day. Many baths also.

Warren


----------



## sandyut (Jul 20, 2021)

OMG that sounds rough...  not sure about how to clear the house.  but we have used this; BRAVECTO® (fluralaner) Chews for nose mites a few times and the box says it works for fleas too.  cleared the mites in about 24-48 hours.  hope you can get this issue cleared up.


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 20, 2021)

When the kids were young and with me for a weekend they brought in a kitten that a dog must have gotten hold of. Half dead and I had to put it down when they left.
Apparently it had fleas but I didn't notice anything until a couple of weeks later when my daughter got flea bites while with me again. In the carpet...
I tried everything from sprays to powders but nothing worked. I was traveling a lot with work then and didn't have any pets so I taped the kitchen cabinets closed and let off 3 "bombs" before I left for a few days. That worked. PITA though.
Good luck!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 20, 2021)

Thanks for the continued input. The hardest part is watching them scratch. The Beagle gets an allergic reaction that causes so much scratching, he chews the hair of his back...JJ

The Kids...Fenrir, Tilly (the Baby) and Smalls...


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 20, 2021)

Jimmy since you have carpet, the #1 thing to do right now is vacuum, vacuum, vacuum every inch of the house and empty the vacuum cleaner. We've always had dogs in the house and those years when the fleas seemed worse than usual, we vacuumed every day. I've since gotten rid of all the carpet. After that, treat the yard and then treat it again. 

I used the Seresto collars for a couple of years, but now I give my 4-legged children Trifexis. It's a once-a-month tablet that I grind up and put on their food, but it's prescription only. Yes, it's pricey, but my dogs don't have any fleas. I've since quit treating my yard so maybe the cost evens out somewhat.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 20, 2021)

Hope ya get it taken care of! Love your dogs! I believe we use nexgard for our dogs, not cheap but it does work. We don't have fleas but we do have these fun little things...







Older dog is like a magnet for them, long black hair and he hides them well... picks them up out in the Grove somewhere... but ya sure know it when you step on one!

Wish ya the best!

Ryan


----------



## kit s (Jul 20, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> My 3 Dogs have a Flea problem. At 25 to 50 pounds, bathing them is an ordeal. Anybody have a Sure Fire method of killing these little SOB's that won't brake the bank? It will have to be something that we keep doing/applying until the whole population is wiped out. The Cats may have them now too but they pretty much don't spend too much time were the dogs hang out. The 6 month old Pit/mix Girl still loves harrassing the cats if they get too close...JJ


Well in the old days, used sheep dip...unfortunately not available any more.....some tree oils like hmmmm can't spell but its the same tree them little kola's eat...gets rid of the little buggers...though on baby animals not good for them...eyes your animals would be fine.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 20, 2021)

chef jimmyj
 = Permethrin is my savior for exactly what you are asking.

This is the stuff used by the military and on  "mosquito proof" clothing and is  safe on  humans and pets, and is used in other areas where they fog areas to eliminate mosquitos and any other insects. It is safe when used as directed in the correct dilution and application.  Permethrin General Fact Sheet (orst.edu)

I spray dog kennels, bedding, carpet, upholstery and pretty much the whole house with one formula and a weaker formula for direct application on the dogs. I also spray around the footings and eves of my house for spider and yellow jacket control. Problems solved.

You can order online but I have also seen it at our local Tractor Supply. You can get it in a spray bottle already premixed (Sawyer brand I think) but I find this not very cost effective. I buy the concentrate and carefully mix my own. I also add the IG regulator.

Please just use as directed and measure with judicious precision as you would using cure.

Our dogs are on Nexguard as a maintenance at half of the dose every other month also. Vets are complaining that they are seeing the fleas are becoming resistant to Nexguard and most all of these kinds of preventative and control drugs though.

Your kids are adorable!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 20, 2021)

browneyesvictim said:


> I also add the IG regulator.



Thank you. What is this? ...JJ


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 20, 2021)

I buy the Martins Permethrin SFR 36.8 %  concentrate distributed by Control Solutions Inc. It's presently not listed on Amazon where I usually order it. Here is a link to the TSC 10% solution:  Martin's Control Solutions Permethrin Insecticide, 10%, 1 gal., 18669214 at Tractor Supply Co. 

The IG regulator is an insect growth inhibitor in which in addition it disrupts the egg laying cycle of the insects and thereby extends the effectivity.  Its the same brand


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 20, 2021)

The pet usage site I read cautioned not to use if there are Cats that will contact the dogs or treated areas. Do you have cats or just dogs?...JJ


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 20, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> The pet usage site I read cautioned not to use if there are Cats that will contact the dogs or treated areas. Do you have cats or just dogs?...JJ



Just dogs.  No cats whatsoever in or around my house.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jul 20, 2021)

I'm  using K9 Advantix II with good success.  Works for ticks too.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 21, 2021)

browneyesvictim
  Thanks. Some additional research said Permethrin is bad for Cats with actual contact from spray or wet surfaces. If we all sequester a couple hours after spraying the carpet and furniture, there should be no issue. We are going to run a test with the Premix Spray from Walmart. And if it cures our situation, I will take your advice and buy the concentrate and IG for future use. Thank you...JJ


----------



## forktender (Jul 21, 2021)

Permethrin will kill cats quicker than sh!t.
So you might want to pick up a bottle to help with the irresponsible kid's decision making skills.
You are NEVER going to get rid of fleas without treating the yard and the whole house and ALL the animals every two weeks until it gets cool enough to kill them off for the season.
It ain't gonna happen if you miss even one of the above steps!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 21, 2021)

Then where Chef JJ lives, you have this (below).
That will take care of your yard, but that will be a couple months from now:

*Will cold kill fleas?*
Fleas can’t survive in freezing cold weather. It doesn’t need to be quite freezing, or 32 degrees Fahrenheit, for fleas to freeze and die. Once the temperatures fall to 37 degrees, it’s cold enough to kill mature fleas as well as eggs, larvae and pupae.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 21, 2021)

The kids Spread some stuff that was supposed to kill Fleas and Ticks in the front yard, where the dogs go. We were initially impressed as there was no issue. But, the stuff was supposed to last 3 months and we saw Fleas after just 6 weeks. Appears to work fine on Ticks as we have not seen one...JJ


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 21, 2021)

Mix you up some Talstar or Bifen in a pump sprayer and hit the yard good. Also spray your house around the base and 3ft up. Will kill the fleas, ticks, roaches, spiders, and black ants and keep them away for around a year. The outside house treatment will stop anything from coming inside. We had a bad piss ant problem 3 years ago. Used that and never seen another bug. I sprayed 20 gal in the spring this year


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 21, 2021)

The problem is most of the insecticides only deal with adult fleas. You need to kill the cycle by way of the eggs, pupae, and larval cycle. If not, they will keep returning.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 21, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> We had a bad piss ant problem 3 years ago.



Yeah we had a PISS ANT problem when my 3 Daughters were younger. I would Clean one of my Handguns in front of them and talk about my Time in Prison for Aggravated Assault. Cleared That problem up Quick....JJ


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 21, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Yeah we had a PISS ANT problem when my 3 Daughters were younger. I would Clean one of my Handguns in front of them and talk about my Time in Prison for Aggravated Assault. Cleared That problem up Quick....JJ


Lmao I haven't had the pleasure of dealing with that breed of piss ant yet. 14 and 15yr old daughters. Probably won't be much longer lol


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 21, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Mix you up some Talstar or Bifen in a pump sprayer and hit the yard good. Also spray your house around the base and 3ft up. Will kill the fleas, ticks, roaches, spiders, and black ants and keep them away for around a year. The outside house treatment will stop anything from coming inside. We had a bad piss ant problem 3 years ago. Used that and never seen another bug. I sprayed 20 gal in the spring this year




I heard about those Piss-Ants many years ago, but I won't post it here.
It involved a Preacher and a Nun. 

Bear


----------



## bigfurmn (Jul 21, 2021)

yeah,  that is tough.  I had 2 fish tanks back then,  I shut the pumps and filters off and put a big garbage back over them.  Everything went fine.  Would be a lot tougher now as I have 10 tanks up to 125 gallons (6' wide).
View attachment 504776
View attachment 504777
View attachment 504778

[/QUOTE]
Clifish... Are those parrot fish or sevrens in the second picture? I work part time in a tropical fish store, kinda a dork about them.


----------



## forktender (Jul 22, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Then where Chef JJ lives, you have this (below).
> That will take care of your yard, but that will be a couple months from now:
> 
> *Will cold kill fleas?*
> ...


I don't know if it kills them Bear, but they seem to disappear around the end of OCT around here, and we rarely freeze for more than a handful of times later in the winter. Maybe they just go dormant.

I'll go full blow shock and aww at the first sign of flea's I hate them more than most, they love me and I have a reaction to their bites. I don't mess around with them, I start with  Permethrin spraying inside and out and an IGR than Talstar if needed also with an IGR. Like I said, I hate them with a passion.

Knock on wood we haven't seen any so far this summer, normally I'm spraying by now.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 22, 2021)

I am annoyed by them Jumping on me.  They always seem to land on my face, mostly at night in bed.
I am on so many Meds, I think my blood is Toxic and they know better than to bite!...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 22, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> I am annoyed by them Jumping on me.  They always seem to land on my face, mostly at night in bed.
> I am on so many Meds, I think my blood is Toxic and they know better than to bite!...JJ




Jimmy,
Here's some good Info on the subject:








						1800PetMeds
					

1800PetMeds is your online pet store offering discount prices on pet supplies, medications, vitamins and supplements for your pet. Discount Prices on Pet Supplies, Nexgard, Bravecto, Trifexis, Simparica TRIO, Apoquel, and more.




					www.1800petmeds.com
				




Bear


----------



## clifish (Jul 22, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> yeah,  that is tough.  I had 2 fish tanks back then,  I shut the pumps and filters off and put a big garbage back over them.  Everything went fine.  Would be a lot tougher now as I have 10 tanks up to 125 gallons (6' wide).
> View attachment 504776
> View attachment 504777
> View attachment 504778


Clifish... Are those parrot fish or sevrens in the second picture? I work part time in a tropical fish store, kinda a dork about them.
[/QUOTE]
Those are super red Severums, I have couple breeding pairs in the tank.  I don't like the parrots or any "balloon" fish,  too deformed looking for me.  I am more of a dork I actually belong to an Aquarium club for the last 30-40 years.


----------



## phathead69 (Jul 22, 2021)

wife buys nxtgard from vet for our dogs. trick is after treatment keep pets in as much as possible, sounds mean but they are now flea poison and the one's that bite them die before laying more eggs. as some else mentioned is to vacuum 2 to 4 times a day to get the newly hatched.
infested the house 16 years ago and that is we got rid of them. still have dogs that come and go in and outside but they never miss a treatment and we have not had fleas since.


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 22, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> One final thought......do whatever you can asap. Fleas are nasty creatures and can actually pass on some pretty nasty stuff to humans


Bubonic Plague is spread by fleas...
https://my.clevelandclinic.org/health/diseases/21590-bubonic-plague


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 22, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Bubonic Plague is spread by fleas...
> https://my.clevelandclinic.org/health/diseases/21590-bubonic-plague


For sure. All kinds of nasty stuff is. Also if you have cats you can contract "cat scratch fever" which is no walk in the park


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 22, 2021)

This is one instance where I am glad my yard is basically a swamp....holds water when it rains.....and fleas hate standing water. So no fleas, but the mosquitos will carry you away!!! LOL!!!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 22, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> For sure. All kinds of nasty stuff is. Also if you have cats you can contract "cat scratch fever" which is no walk in the park


Thanks for the Ted Nugent in my ear!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 22, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> This is one instance where I am glad my yard is basically a swamp....holds water when it rains.....and fleas hate standing water. So no fleas, but the mosquitos will carry you away!!! LOL!!!


I've honestly never even noticed fleas around here. But the sand fleas in Iraq were killer. We have been mosquito heavy this summer


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 22, 2021)

When I lived in Seattle, housemate had cats.  When the fleas appeared we dusted the cats every few days and the cycle stopped in a couple weeks.  This was back in the 80's when houses were almost wall to wall carpet.  The cats rubbing on the furniture and carpeted floors helped spread the dust.
Vacuum and vacuum helped too.  Nice thing about fleas and eggs is those under the furniture don't survive.


TNJAKE said:


> Mix you up some Talstar or Bifen in a pump sprayer and hit the yard good. Also spray your house around the base and 3ft up. Will kill the fleas, ticks, roaches, spiders, and black ants and keep them away for around a year. The outside house treatment will stop anything from coming inside. We had a bad piss ant problem 3 years ago. Used that and never seen another bug. I sprayed 20 gal in the spring this year
> i've honestly never even noticed fleas around here. But the sand fleas in Iraq were killer. We have been mosquito heavy this summer


Bifenthrin is the much cheaper generic of Talstar.  Extremely good pesticide for outdoor use with long residual and minor toxicity to mammals.
We're in D2 drought conditions so almost no mosquitoes this year except for the idiots that allow standing water after watering.
Iraq?  THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 22, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> When I lived in Seattle, housemate had cats.  When the fleas appeared we dusted the cats every few days and the cycle stopped in a couple weeks.  This was back in the 80's when houses were almost wall to wall carpet.  The cats rubbing on the furniture and carpeted floors helped spread the dust.
> Vacuum and vacuum helped too.  Nice thing about fleas and eggs is those under the furniture don't survive.
> Bifenthrin is the much cheaper generic of Talstar.  Extremely good pesticide for outdoor use with long residual and minor toxicity to mammals.
> We're in D2 drought conditions so almost no mosquitoes this year except for the idiots that allow standing water after watering.
> Iraq?  THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE


Thank you. And yes my property is coated in Bifen. Sprayed 20gal this spring before the Tennessee gathering. It really does a number on the bugs and also keeps them out of the house. My son's work at our local feed mill and that's where I get it because they get a good discount. Since it's a concentrate it lasts forever. I'm surrounded by woods and actually live far back in heavy woods. They hold moisture and humidity so no shortage of skeeters here


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 23, 2021)

Thanks again for all your contributions. We will figure this out, baring a Full Blown Outbreak of Bubonic Plague!...JJ


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Jul 23, 2021)

I stick with Frontline on all my dogs. I’m down to just one dog now but she’s a sporting dog and by next month we’ll be in the brush a lot. Occasionally after a hunt I’ll find a couple ticks on her but whatever I don’t see will die pretty quickly. Never had a flea issue using the Frontline.  Are your dog going outside and lying around on the lawn?  That’s almost always where they pick up fleas so you’ll need to keep a preventative on them all year if you live in a warm area and from April until at least late October if you live somewhere that gets cold enough to send the fleas underground.  Chances are unfortunately that you pro have a ton of their eggs in you house now so you’re most likely going to need to have the house treated at this point.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 23, 2021)

browneyesvictim said:


> Thanks for the Ted Nugent in my ear!



How did you get garbage in your ear?
I'd sooner have fleas!

Bear


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 23, 2021)

It had to be done!


----------



## poacherjoe (Jul 23, 2021)

I buy Brewers Yeast with Garlic tablets from " Cal Vet Supply" . They come in a jar of 5000 at an affordable price. I have a  Labrador  that weighs 80 pounds so I give him 8 tablets twice a day with his dog food. Garlic keeps fleas away and the brewers yeast gives him a healthy shiny coat. Never had a problem with fleas but my neighbors do. If you decide to try this method I have no idea as to how long it will take for the tablets to take effect but I would say it is well worth doing it. You feed 2 tablets for every 10 pounds of body weight and  double up on them in the hot summer month's. I made a bunch of shish kabobs once that had a LOT of large sliced garlic in them. Needless to say we had leftovers for my lunch for a week. We went catfishing at night on the river and the mosquito's were thick but I didn't need any repellant ! They wouldn't even buzz near my ears because of the garlic smell that I was secreting from my pores ! So I learned what garlic can do other than keeping vampires away.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 23, 2021)

poacherjoe said:


> ...
> I made a bunch of shish kabobs once that had a LOT of large sliced garlic in them. Needless to say we had leftovers for my lunch for a week. We went catfishing at night on the river and the mosquito's were thick but I didn't need any repellant ! They wouldn't even buzz near my ears because of the garlic smell that I was secreting from my pores ! So I learned what garlic can do other than keeping vampires away.


I've heard that of garlic.
Years ago, I worked seasonally for a bee keeper.  First couple weeks sucked as the bees must sense the FNG.
After my titer (natural immunity) build up from getting the crap stunk out of me, ALL insects left me alone.
It was so nice sitting outside watching everyone else getting hit by the skeeters and biting flies.
Didn't notice any tick resistance as they are usually dormant by summer.


----------



## radioguy (Jul 24, 2021)

JJ,  years back we had an infestation, the dog had brought them in the house.  I used this natural stuff and it some how breaks the breeding chain by making them infertile.  It worked really well.  I set off a bomb insecticide and used this to get rid of the next generation.  
Best of Luck.

RG









						I.G. Regulator - Pet Supplies & Pest Control from Gardens Alive!
					

Prevents adult fleas, houseflies and cockroaches from developing. Eggs and larvae that come into contact with treated surfaces will not develop into mature bugs.



					www.gardensalive.com


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 24, 2021)

Thank you...JJ


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 24, 2021)

I'll add this here...
Plague in SW Colorado


> "In Colorado, we expect to have fleas test positive for plague during the summer months. Awareness and precautions can help prevent the disease in people," after a slight historical uptick in cases spanning back over the past half-decade, though most didn't result in deaths.
> 
> *It spreads to humans through bites of infected fleas or through contact with infected animals* via the bacteria_ Yersinia pestis, _and causes severe symptoms which have a rapid onset.


----------



## savedbygrace (Aug 19, 2021)

We have 5 cats, 3 go outside during the day but they all sleep inside. We are surrounded by cow pasture. Fleas are a big problem if we leave our cats unprotected. We use Revolution plus. A prescription is required but if you log on to Zoetis.com, you can send in the label from the prescription and they will mail you a rebate Visa card. We have not had a flea around for years.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 20, 2021)

Thanks for the Info...JJ


----------



## mowin (Aug 24, 2021)

Didn't read the entire thread, but I use permethrin concentrate and mix my own. I've sprayed my dogs, chickens, and home with it it works fantastic. However, highly toxic to cats. 
I also use cattle tags(purple ones) on my dogs for yrs. Lot a guys running hunting dogs swear by them. I wire tie one every 3 months to their collar. No fleas or ticks ever. Think there around $25 for 20 tags. Lot cheaper than the branded stuff.  I get both from tractor supply.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 25, 2021)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I keep forgetting to get the product name from my Wife, but she got some stuff to put on the Dogs coat and it seems to have done the job. The Fleas were falling of dead from the dog in a few hours and 2 weeks later we had not had any jumping on us or the dogs. Ill post what she bought. We will see one or two on the dogs after laying around outside but they disappear quickly...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 25, 2021)

mowin said:


> also use cattle tags(purple ones) on my dogs for yrs. Lot a guys running hunting dogs swear by them. I wire tie one every 3 months to their collar. No fleas or ticks ever. Think there around $25 for 20 tags



Thanks. We are at TSC for Chicken Supplies every couple weeks. I'll have my Daughter look for these. 
I think we are up to 20 know since one Hen had 2 of 5 eggs hatch. We have a mix of Jersey Giants including our Roo, Cochins and Golden Comets, super Docile, with a few oddballs Amanda got for $.50 at TSC. She just can't seem to leave the last couple birds behind at the end of Chick Sales.☺...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 25, 2021)

Ok...30 days ago the 3 dogs were given Capstar Oral Flea Tablets. For a 24 hour instant kill. And Effipro Liquid 30 Day Flea Protection. The combination seems to have done the job as no fleas on the Dogs or jumping on us the last 3 weeks. Day 30 is tomorrow, time to reapply Effipro for the next 30 days.
Thanks for everyone's help...JJ


----------

